# Miranda Kerr - schwerer Autounfall



## beachkini (13 März 2013)

​*Schock für Miranda Kerr, 29! Der “Victoria's Secret"-Engel wurde in Los Angeles einen heftigen Autounfall verwickelt und muss nun eine Halskrause tragen.*

Die australische Schönheit wurde am Montag mit ihrem Wagen von einem anderen Auto auf dem Freeway in Los Angeles gerammt. Mit ihr im Auto saß ihr Assistent.

Das Supermodel wurde anschließend direkt im Krankenhaus untersucht. Sie leidet unter starken Schmerzen, wie ein Sprecher gegenüber der “The Sydney Morning Herald" erklärt und muss nun eine Halskrause tragen.

Doch trotz des Schocks ist Kerr froh, dass nicht ihr Sohn Flynn mit im Auto saß. Der Unfallfahrer wurde nach dem Vorfall sofort verhaftet.

Derzeit wird die 29-Jährige von ihrem Mann Orlando Bloom gesund gepflegt und will in den nächsten Tagen wieder arbeiten.

Gute Besserung!
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (14 März 2013)

Wenn sie in den nächsten Tagen schon wieder arbeiten will wars wohl halb so wild.


----------



## Max100 (14 März 2013)

Dann war es auch kein schwerer Unfall


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

miranda always my goddess


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

Dang. Don't want to damage those goods.


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

Such a pity for her


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------

